# Green card, do I still need to get it for France



## gypo (May 6, 2019)

Hi all,
I recently called AIB to ask for a green card prior to our French trip in June, they told me that I need longer need one as the government had done a u turn and they are no longer needed.
Is this Correct? 
Thanks
D


----------



## Makzine (May 6, 2019)

We have one just in case :wave:


----------



## gypo (May 6, 2019)

Thanks, I tried to get one but they wouldn't issue it.
D


----------



## Makzine (May 6, 2019)

gypo said:


> Thanks, I tried to get one but they wouldn't issue it.
> D



We're with comfort and had no problems getting one :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 6, 2019)

I rang Safeguard to ask for one and was told i didn`t need one.

I asked the woman if she could guarantee me that nothing will change in the next 2 months that we will be away ?

She replied that if i really want one i can have one so i said i did, one arrived within 5 days and is valid until the day my policy expires / needs renewing.


----------



## gypo (May 6, 2019)

Thank you, I’ll ring them again and ask the same question.
D


----------



## colinm (May 6, 2019)

As our government are unable (or unwilling) to sort out Brexit, nobody has any idea, if or when, a green card is needed


----------



## Makzine (May 6, 2019)

colinmd said:


> As our government are unable (or unwilling) to sort out Brexit, nobody has any idea, if or when, a green card is needed



Exactly why we need one, just in case the government sh*ts themselves :wave:


----------



## Deneb (May 6, 2019)

From Comfort Insurance 12th April 2019:

*Do I need a Green Card?*

As you may already know the exit date for Brexit has been extended,  this means that things have changed with Green Cards, the below information should have everything that you need to know. If you have any questions or queries please call us on 0800 0304 206.

If you are travelling to the EU and will return prior to the exit date which has now been delayed to 31st October 2019, you do not need a Green Card and do not need to contact us for a Green Card you just need to take your certificate of Motor Insurance which has the European wording on the reverse.

If you are planning to be driving your vehicle in the EU on or after the new exit date above, please contact us 21 days before you plan to travel so we can issue you with a Green Card if you require one.

In the event there is no deal on the 31st October 2019, a Green Card will be required for all vehicles which travel in the EU after the exit date to prove that you have the required insurance, regardless of the level of motor cover provided on your policy. This is true even if you have a foreign use extension on your motor policy.

In the event that we leave before the 31st October 2019 it will mean that we have come to an agreement and therefore leaving with a Deal which will mean that Green Cards will not be required at all for travel within the EU.


----------



## gypo (May 6, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## delicagirl (May 7, 2019)

Deneb said:


> From Comfort Insurance 12th April 2019:
> 
> *Do I need a Green Card?*
> 
> ...




i glazed over this report within seconds.....


----------



## Deneb (May 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i glazed over this report within seconds.....



You won't need a green card (or IDP for that matter) under any circumstances, to travel in Europe until 31st October 2019.

If we leave with a deal on or before 31st October 2019, you won't need them at all.

If we leave without a deal on 31st October 2019, you will need a green card (and IDP) from that date.

Not sure how much more succinct I can make it without not answering the original question. I suppose I could have just said "No", but would anyone have believed me


----------



## delicagirl (May 7, 2019)

Deneb said:


> You won't need a green card (or IDP for that matter) under any circumstances, to travel in Europe until 31st October 2019.
> 
> If we leave with a deal on or before 31st October 2019, you won't need them at all.
> 
> ...




NO   a thousand times NO     -  of course.....  :raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## colinm (May 7, 2019)

Deneb said:


> From Comfort Insurance 12th April 2019:
> 
> *Do I need a Green Card?*
> 
> ...





I'm afraid they haven't 'covered all the bases', the extension agreement includes some clauses, one of these is that the UK shouldn't undermine the smooth running of the EU and it's institutions, so it's still possible for the UK to leave prior to 31/10/19 without a deal.


----------



## Deneb (May 7, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I'm afraid they haven't 'covered all the bases', the extension agreement includes some clauses, one of these is that the UK shouldn't undermine the smooth running of the EU and it's institutions, so it's still possible for the UK to leave prior to 31/10/19 without a deal.



I can't see the EU invoking any involuntary separation without a period of notice, and the UK would probably have to do something pretty stupid for the situation to raise its head. Not that it's stopped us so far!

Anyway, I'm of to France next week without a green card or IDP :wave:

I'll do my best not to undermine the functioning of the Union or act in an unconstructive or irresponsible manner whilst I am there!


----------



## barryd (May 8, 2019)

Deneb said:


> I can't see the EU invoking any involuntary separation without a period of notice, *and the UK would probably have to do something pretty stupid *for the situation to raise its head. Not that it's stopped us so far!
> 
> Anyway, I'm of to France next week without a green card or IDP :wave:
> 
> I'll do my best not to undermine the functioning of the Union or act in an unconstructive or irresponsible manner whilst I am there!



I think we already did that. :dance:

Im off! :danger:


----------

